# New owner - 2018 Black Edition 1.8



## rob_d_TT (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello! New TT owner here... After 12+ years owning my beloved Hyundai Coupe (please, no laughing at the back) this seemed to be the logical successor, so a 2018 Black Edition 1.8 TT coupe has now been with me a couple of weeks. I think I've made the right choice. 

Years ago I was an active member of the Coupe owners' forum, so I know how much help these places can be - even if it's just for _"Where do I find xxx in the 300-page owners manual?!"_ :-?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

